# margarita pee



## Kampo (Sep 27, 2012)

so saw this on amazon today

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BCD2OG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


if my math is correct 15g per tablespoon works out to equiv of 6lb of sugar for both bottles. 

using that guesstimate here is a sort of margarita pee this is 3 gallons

65ish oz of Amber Agave nector
3x16oz bottles of Lime Juice
prolly try to use cote de blanc yeast with a half gallon starter of white grape juice.

once dry would rack into carboy stabilize and clear like normal, then add in some ever clear that has had orange zest steeped in it for a few weeks.

then sweeten with the remaining agave once stabilized and cleared.

what you guys think?


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 2, 2012)

Kampo, I've done the orange zest in Everclear for flavoring my Lemon Skeeter Pee. It came out perfect. Your idea sounds great! Good luck!


----------



## clifton (Oct 29, 2012)

Kampo, I was reading your thread at HBT and searching here found you again. I'm thinking of doing the same thing. However, it would be even better to soak the orange zest in Tequila. Did you end up making this?


----------

